# A stupid question....



## popart (May 12, 2009)

Many of you say not to use your address where you grow to get seeds.
I have a very small closet grow -- would like to buys seeds, but where do you have your seeds sent if not your address?


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 12, 2009)

TRY TO GET A POST OFFICE BOX IN A DIFFERENT PERSONS NAME.   worked for me

or just use fed ex or ups and send to your house


----------



## crozar (May 13, 2009)

rent an address , similar to parcel2go service


----------

